# AMA Coding Guidelines



## pvang (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi All-

Does anyone know where I can go and get AMA's Coding Guidelines? I mean I see articles referencing back to AMA's guidelines but no where do I see their actual guidelines published anywhere. Anyone know what I have to do or go where to get this information? Thanks much!

-Pa Tang


----------



## Tracey Parsons (Jun 16, 2010)

*AMA coding guidelines*

The CPT Manual is authored by the AMA (American Medical Association).  I believe the articles are referring you to the manual.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you referring to the CPT Assistant articles?

https://catalog.ama-assn.org/Catalog/product/product_detail.jsp?productId=prod170136?checkXwho=done


----------



## pvang (Jun 17, 2010)

To answer both of Tracey Parsons' and Rebeccawoodward's questions I am not entirely sure. All that I am looking for is a document where AMA explains how certain coding issues should be coded. The form in which AMA presents this information is entirely at a lost to me. CMS has their coding guidelines available on their website and I wanted to get a copy of AMA's. If the CPT Assistant is what I should be looking at please confirm. 
Tracey--the manual you are talking about...is that the same thing as the CPT Assistant or are you referring to the CPT book itself? 

Thanks!


----------

